
A Manager at Google Wrote the Perfect Email on Time Management - sageabilly
http://thehustle.co/manager-google-wrote-perfect-email-time-management
======
rw2
The points in it a good, but I am suspicious this is one of those marketing
type blog posts that's not actually from a manager from Google.

~~~
Brainix
My thoughts exactly. Why doesn't the article identify the "Google manager,"
and how did "Hustle Con" acquire this email? Seriously: [citation needed]

~~~
sageabilly
Looks like originally written by Jeremiah Dillon for Huffington Post:
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/google-time-
management_5...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/google-time-
management_5671f55de4b0dfd4bcc0969f?ir=GPS%2Bfor%2Bthe%2BSoul&section=gps-for-
the-soul)

